# The 'Tools You Need' Thread.....



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

So......I decided to start a thread for people getting into model railroading, and make a list of tools they should have for this hobby. If anyone else would like to add more tools to help this list, please do so. There are probably tools that some use that others might not, so let's make a great list for all the newbies!

TOOL AND SUPPLY LIST (You want these!)

- Pliers (needlenose, diagonal, crusher)
- Ruler
- Metre stick / square
- Level
- WeldBond glue
- Pencils / white eraser
- Small clamps
- Wire stripper
- Interchangeable screwdriver set / bits
- Mini-tools (screwdrivers / nut drivers/ etc.)
- Scratch awl
- Scissors
- Exacto-knife (2 sizes)
- Vise Grips
- Combination wrenches (smaller sizes)
- Magnifying glass / visor / table mount
- electrical tape
- duct tape
- detail paint brushes / foam brushes
- black marker (sharpie)
- safety glasses
- sandpaper
- small files / rasps
- voltmeter / battery tester / diagnotic tool
- Power drill
- soldering iron / gun
- Rotary tool (Dremel)

That is the basic necessities that I have. This list does not include supplies and peripherals, such as wiring accessories, any kind of building supplies, etc.

-J.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, how could you have included electrical tape yet left off heat shrink tubing in various sizes?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

My additions

-scale ruler
-NMRA gauge
-Multimeter (volts, Ohms, amps)
-Pin vise and a set of tiny drill bits
-Forceps for handling tiny parts
-Truck tuner
-Labelle oils (or other plastic-safe oils)
-Soldering flux
-Plastic cement
-CC glue (super glue)
-Pins and/or toothpicks for applying glue
-Alcohol for cleaning wheels and track
-Q-tips
-Blue painters tape - not just for painting, but also for holding parts together while gluing
-Old, soft toothbrush – used for cleaning paint brushes and gently cleaning old, dusty models models


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> WOW, how could you have included electrical tape yet left off heat shrink tubing in various sizes?


To be honest, I don't use heat shrink tubing. I don't own a heat gun as of yet, so I use alternative measures when wiring.

-J.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, electrical tape is a very poor substitute for heatshrink, I'd rate that as more essential than electrical tape. I always dread opening up a locomotive that the previous person has slathered electrical tape all over the connections. After a couple of years it gets all gummy and messy. It also slips off very easily exposing the bare wires.

After all, you are recommending "The tools and materials you need", right?


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Hot air gun.

It's useful beyond heat shrink. It's great for accelerating acrylic paint drying and softening up plastics to be shaped... just to name two.

Drafting table lamp
Lighted magnifying glass
Tweezers
Dental tools
Assorted plastic and metal spudgers


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

ErnestHouse said:


> Hot air gun.
> 
> It's useful beyond heat shrink. It's great for accelerating acrylic paint drying and softening up plastics to be shaped... just to name two.
> 
> ...


Tweezers are very helpful. I can't believe I forgot those! As for the heat gun.....I may have to get one yet. I'm also going to be picking up a soldering iron soon, as my soldering gun is too bulky on smaller things.

-J.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I would call this a list of things that one MIGHT find useful, but not an "essential" tools list. A lot of the things on your list I have never needed.

I have never needed a small combo wrench, for instance. Nut drivers have so far done fine for me. I would also say that the power drill isn't very useful for anything beyond building benchwork. A pin vise for small jobs, and a hand drill for bigger ones work much better for me. Painters tape yes, duct tape, no (leaves residue and is likely to damage things when it is removed.

I would certainly advise a newcomer AGAINST running out and dropping a wad of cash on tools at the outset. Many things you don't need unless or until you start extensive locomotive maintenance, scratchbuilding or kitbashing, and so on.

I would add:
Razor saw
Makeup brush (for dusting)
Silicone mixing bowl
Palette knives in various sizes
Clay / wax carving tools
Squadron putty
Padded cradle for locomotive repair
Non-conductive washers and screws
Right angle clamps or machinist squares


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

How about a glue gun with glue sticks.....essential for my layout!

-Pete


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

For those of us with aging eyesight, an Opti-Visor or any one of a number of close up aids used by jewelers, doctors and dentists. Amazon lists a bunch of them at fairly reasonable prices.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

You might want to look at the thread here "some basic things to know". We were going down this road there also.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

CTValleyRR said:


> I would call this a list of things that one MIGHT find useful, but not an "essential" tools list. A lot of the things on your list I have never needed.


This is a general list of things that help with the hobby. Just because _you_ didn't use some of them doesn't mean someone else might not need them/might not think of them.



CTValleyRR said:


> I have never needed a small combo wrench, for instance. Nut drivers have so far done fine for me. I would also say that the power drill isn't very useful for anything beyond building benchwork.


Power drill can be used as a power screwdriver/nutdriver/rotary tool/etc/ when need. Try to look at the big picture. 



CTValleyRR said:


> I would certainly advise a newcomer AGAINST running out and dropping a wad of cash on tools at the outset.


No one here is forcing anyone to buy anything. This list is to help give newcomers to the hobby an idea of what they might need at some point, depending on how deep they go into the hobby. Let's help each other out. We're all model railroaders.

-J.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

You don't have to use a heat gun for heat shrink, but heat shrink is a must. You could use a match, lighter, etc. to shrink it. Just make sure you buy the good stuff, it works infinitely better than the cheapie crap.
No argument from me on what tools to use, but no one should ever start into this hobby without the correct standards gauge and proper lubricants. Not an option, really.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is no "one size fits all" as far as your tool selection is concerned. It really depends on exactly what you plan on accomplishing. I see lots of stuff on the suggested list that I don't see as essential, and many missing items that I would have trouble living without. Truthfully, if you launch into the hobby with basic hand tools, you'll figure out what you need and acquire it. There is no need to fill a toolbox from the get-go with every possible tool.

I consider my digital storage oscilloscope to be indispensable, but that's because I develop train electronics. I wouldn't include that in the recommended tool list...


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> I would call this a list of things that one MIGHT find useful, but not an "essential" tools list. A lot of the things on your list I have never needed.
> 
> I would add:
> Razor saw
> ...


I would say the same thing about some of your additions. Not being critical. It just shows how diverse this hobby is.

I agree that beginners should not immediately try to buy everything on this list. Instead, it serves as a list of SUGGESTIONS. I'm sure that some beginners will see some item on this list that makes them say, "Of course I need that, but I had not thought about it."

That being said, how could I have forgotten the FOAM CRADLE -- absolutely necessary -- even for beginners -- in MY opinion. There is nothing better to protect delicate parts while working on the bottom of locos OR rolling stock. By the way, occasionally I have a loco with delicate, protruding parts that like to snag on the foam. I just line the cradle with a piece of plastic (from a food storage bag).


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There is no "one size fits all" as far as your tool selection is concerned. It really depends on exactly what you plan on accomplishing. I see lots of stuff on the suggested list that I don't see as essential, and many missing items that I would have trouble living without. Truthfully, if you launch into the hobby with basic hand tools, you'll figure out what you need and acquire it. There is no need to fill a toolbox from the get-go with every possible tool.
> 
> I consider my digital storage oscilloscope to be indispensable, but that's because I develop train electronics. I wouldn't include that in the recommended tool list...


Pretty much what I was saying when i made my comments.

The very diversity of the hobby and what everyone does precludes a "must have" list. But a "might find useful" list can be a big help.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> This is a general list of things that help with the hobby. Just because _you_ didn't use some of them doesn't mean someone else might not need them/might not think of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed my point. 

Beginners, by their very nature, are unsure of what to do, and I for one don't think we should be making lists of requirements, but of possibilities.

Your big picture comment is just silly, though. I use a power drill for all sorts of things around my house and shop, including clamping it in a vise and using it as a buffer or grinder. I have found, however, that the high speed and torque of a power tool is overkill in most things model railroading, where the greater finess and control possible with a hand tool gives much better results, outside of heavy construction tasks. Just a case in point, my son destroyed a turnout trying to drill a hole for an under table switch machine with a power drill. He did the rest of them with a hand drill without trouble. Think twice before using a power tool is my advice to anyone, especially a newcomer.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> I would say the same thing about some of your additions. Not being critical. It just shows how diverse this hobby is.
> 
> I agree that beginners should not immediately try to buy everything on this list. Instead, it serves as a list of SUGGESTIONS. I'm sure that some beginners will see some item on this list that makes them say, "Of course I need that, but I had not thought about it."
> 
> That being said, how could I have forgotten the FOAM CRADLE -- absolutely necessary -- even for beginners -- in MY opinion. There is nothing better to protect delicate parts while working on the bottom of locos OR rolling stock. By the way, occasionally I have a loco with delicate, protruding parts that like to snag on the foam. I just line the cradle with a piece of plastic (from a food storage bag).


Exactly the point i was trying to make.

And the foam cradle doesn't have to be fancy. A home made one is likely to be just as good as a purchased one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, one power tool I find indispensable around the trains, my Dremel tool! I reach for that a lot!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I second the dremel!
Concerning power drills, I was poor as a church mouse as a kid so I had to improvise. My first super detailing attempt on an HO locomotive involved drilling holes for wire grabs(from Roger Hensleys train shop) with a straight pin chucked into a Black and Decker 3/8 electric drill. Used that method many times.
Little man drilled holes in the roof of his HO police station with a 3/8 Craftsman cordless drill so he could install search lights. 1/4" drill bit I think. He uses the same thing for drilling holes for wiring turnouts and such.
To each his own.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the DeWalt inertia screwdriver, it switches from straight to a pistol grip, very handy. It also has a clutch to allow you to be gentle driving screws, it speeds a lot of disassembly and assembly tasks. I use it for drilling as well, it's nice to be able to start the drill very slowly until you get going, and the inertia feature really grows on you when you get used to it.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, electrical tape is a very poor substitute for heatshrink, I'd rate that as more essential than electrical tape. I always dread opening up a locomotive that the previous person has slathered electrical tape all over the connections. After a couple of years it gets all gummy and messy.


Have you guys tried the "liquid" electrical tape from home depot? Stuff is great! Its rubbery ooy-gooy thick liquid that you paint on to the wire. Comes in a bunch of colors, too.
Yes... It needs time to dry, but hell it works!

I can attest to it holding up. 2 years of use on top of my daily driver. Wiring i used on my cars roof-rack.

Off road lights, a fourth brake light, and some extra turn signals. just to make sure i can be seen from space lol.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Liquid tape isn't a replacement for heatshrink, at least IMO. However, I use Liquid Tape for a lot of tasks, it's great for lighting installations to block incident light from the back and sides of lighting. I also use it to insulate the back of a PCB if it's too close to something it shouldn't contact.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

santafealltheway said:


> Have you guys tried the "liquid" electrical tape from home depot? Stuff is great! Its rubbery ooy-gooy thick liquid that you paint on to the wire. Comes in a bunch of colors, too.
> Yes... It needs time to dry, but hell it works!.


I just noticed this product recently. I'm pondering giving it a try in the near future. Doesn't look hard on the wallet, either.

-J.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I use a Sears 4 volt lithium battery powered pistol grip screwdriver. Has that hex quick change chuck and an adjustable clutch. I have normal size drill bits that I use in it along with a set of #51-#60 bits that I use for drilling holes in PC boards. I like the quick change chuck feature and like GTR use it for anything I can rather than drag around the big battery powered drill. I also bought it "reconditioned" from Sears.


----------

